# France help - crossings & places to go?



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there need help from all of you helpful people a who frequently travel to France.

Have finally taken the decision to try the foreign bit and we are going to Northern France for around 1 week early May and then going onto Dartmouth for 1 week.

So questions:

Are looking to travel Portsmouth Le Harve or Portsmouth Caen then 
Generally mooching around ending up in either Roscoff or St Malo.

Don't really want to travel every day so looking to stay 3/4 days at two sites. Want to take in Mont St Michel on way and I understand that Honfleur is also a good place to be.

So need recommendations for route and where to go.

Next question - which ferries to use and where do you get the best deals.

Next - on some of the ferry fares I have looked at they only allow for motorhomes up to 3.0mtrs. Our motorhome is 3.1m high - is this a serious issue or does it not matter on the height.

Next - would you recommend going to Le Harve or Caen.

Next - would you return from St Malo or Roscoff or does it not matter.

Finally would you sail back to Plymouth (Condor ferries seems to go to Weymouth but can't get prices for any dates after January at then moment and don't know if they take motorhomes)

So come on you wise people out there help a French virgin  

Milly


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine is 3.1 metres with the aerial. I just put 3metres. Decks take artics so not really a tape measure issue. have a good time


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

If going to Mt Saint Michel and you want to stay on a site then I can highly recommend a site called Haliotis.
Easily one of the best sites we have ever stayed on and they take camping cheques!Click here


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Honfleur is great at 9 € inc electric Gallery
reports of Gypsys there a while ago but I imagine they've been moved on.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Milly:

_So come on you wise people out there help a French virgin _

If you are French - why do you need the help?

Incidentally we are not interested in your sexual status!!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

What is most important to you? Time or money? The choice of ferry may depend on that. There are some good deals out there but it may depend whether you have the time to drive further in France or England or whether you just want to get from A to B as quickly as possible!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Why not consider the tunnel? We always use it, easy, quick, and you stay with the van. A bit far from Caen, but its an interesting area. A good stop on the other side is at Citi Europe Carrefour, do your shopping etc and off you go.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am pretty sure that Condor do NOT take MH's due mainly to the height restriction on their particular type of vessel (also the crossing is lengthy in time so you need to check both)

The Western approaches crossings are all FAR FAR more expensive than Dover - Calais. 

I live in Weymouth and it is still MUCH cheaper for me to drive 200 miles to Dover and do the additional mileage in France (and return the same way) than it is to take the ferry from 3 miles down the road (or from Portsmouth which is only 60 miles away) 

So I would advise you to check the prices out for yourself and do the maths before committing to a western approaches crossing. 

I am off to France in August with a 7.5m long 3.0m high MH, the Dover - Calais crossing is £69 return. Portsmouth Cherbourg is close to the £500 mark 8O (both return) other western approaches crossings are of a similar cost   

£400 buys you a LOT of fuel for the "extra" mileage, HOWEVER there is the time taken to go from Calais to you chosen destination and returning !!! That £400 however will NOT buy you extra days to complete the additional miles.

Remember you can save EITHER money or time, not both. :roll: 

For the last few years Condor have run a Sunday ONLY crossing Portsmouth to catarmaran (using a conventional style ferry rather than their "normal" catamaran type of vessel) The price has risen a bit over the last few years but it is a very handy crossing. The vessel is not that special but its a means to an end. 

Before committing to ANY crossing I would strongly suggest that you compare ALL the costs. I do not know exactly where you live but I am pretty sure its a fair way "up country" so the actual difference in mileage to go to either Dover or Plymouth will not be that high. There probably WOULD be a difference of mileage when you get to France but that needs to be considered against the extra time and mileage to get from Calais (or similar) to where ever your destination is. (dont forget that fuel in France is still the equivalent of about £1.07 a litre as well)

Now go away and do the maths, and when you have completed the exercise come back and see me. Dont forget to show your workings !!!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies.

I think that currently we don't want any stress which I have visions of the ferry ports at Dover and Calais giving us. Perhaps in truth I am looking for an easy option which does not include the M25 and also gives us easy accessibility to Northern France without any long drives so perhaps the answer is that we pay the money.

Mr plodd I am from the red Rose county so either way we go is a long drive but I am a bit of a nervous traveller.

Iwas also looking for places that people recommended to stay and ides for places to visit but the mods have edited my title so it looks like I am only interested in the ferries.

I will be a long shortly with mysums - will and Xcel spreadsheet do
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont be frightened of Dover or Calais ferry terminals. They are VERY well organised and pretty stress free !! You turn up and get in the correct line for whichever ferry company you are travelling with. At the check in booth they do exactly that and then tell you which "line" to get in. You drive off and follow the signs until you reach your designated line where you stop behind whoever is ahead of you. At some point your line moves off and you follow your leader onto the ferry where you are directed to where you are to stop. On arrival in Calais you are let off the ferry and you follow the very clear signs to exit the port and onto the road network. Simples is what it is. Remember they have been doing this for years and have fine tuned the system to make it as easy as possible for you. The other ports are all operated on the same principles. In my view Dover is easier than some of the others. Yes its busy but it is so well organised thats not an issue. Trust me !!

If you travel at the right time (late night or early morning) the M25 is not too bad at all.

As far as where to go and what to see the list is endless 

You have not told us about the composition of your party so its difficult to know what to suggest.

Honfleur is lovely, there is a choice of a VERY large Aire or a nearby campsite. The campsite is (in my view) very tatty and overpriced, it relies soley on the fact of its location, nothing has been updated for many years and is in serious need of investment!!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

TAKE THE TRAIN !!   Easy, no fuss, no boat, drive off straight on to main rd.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Milly. 
We live up country, not quite as far up as you but what I am getting at is that the distance to drive for the Portsmouth, Plymouth, Poole or Dover ferry is of little difference, but the ferry price is substantial different. 
I have paid £54 return for a Dover crossing shipping out on a Sunday at 1000hrs and returning on a Friday at 1200hrs. The longer crossings would cost considerably more for little benefit! Why waste money which you could use for other things, such as wine  
The French Aire system is very good and usually they are in very good locations ideal for a M/H near to facilities, shops and maybe a river or the sea. 
France is so motorhome friendly, after you have been there you will wonder why you were if you are worried as it is no ordeal at all. It is much harder to M/H here in the UK 
If you need campsites, try Municipal campsites, .these are run by the local town/village and are very good and excellent value, usually around 9 to 13 euro. Have a great time


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

As far as am concerned the way to go is Eurotunnel- we are looking at returns on Summer saturdays in the peak summer months an the cost is approx £150- use Tesco clubcard vouchers and you need redeem only £50 worth. 
Honfleur/Normandy is a pleasant days drive and you could, as previously suggested, camp up at Cite Europe or somewhere an hour or two further on- easily reachable on your first day from the North West,
The Tunnel is soooooo easy, plenty of room - the last crossing we made last year early on a Saturday from Calais only had 7 vehicles in the full-height carriages, and even at peak times there are trains every 10-15 minutes.
Regards Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

midlifecrisismil said:


> Iwas also looking for places that people recommended to stay and ides for places to visit but the mods have edited my title so it looks like I am only interested in the ferries.
> 
> I will be a long shortly with mysums - will and Xcel spreadsheet do
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


millie - sorry! title edited to give a bit more detail


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Honfleur is great at 9 € inc electric Gallery
> reports of Gypsys there a while ago but I imagine they've been moved on.


 hi techno100 as for as i know they are still there so give it a wide berth that was in December shame a brilliant site an all .jud


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Dover and Calais are no more stressful than any other crossing but a lot cheaper! MUST book to save being stiffed at the check in. Do you need electric? or will any aires do? AS long as you drive on the RIGHT you'll be fine and it becomes so natural that the danger is more forgetting to drive on the left when you come back


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You could do a one way trip through France. Dover to Calais, a night in Honfleur, a night or two at Mont St Michelle (Hotel Verte Aire lovely and grassy with EHU about £8 ) then St Malo and work your way along the north coast of Brittany going inland a few miles after St Malo to Dinan then back to the coast to Roscoff. Get the ferry from Roscoff to Plymouth and home. 

If I was you I wouldnt book anything for France or England as you will probably want to stay the two weeks in France once you get there and discover how great it is. Some superb Aires along that route many of which are free and some good wild spots as well which I can PM you if you wish.

Dover is well organised and at Calais you just drive off and your on the motorway. Roscoff is lovely and there are a couple of nice Aires there. I think you could get a one way from Dover to Calais for around £40 and a one way from Roscoff to Plymouth for around £200.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi milly, if you do use brittany ferries you can use my club code for a discount if you like, might save you 25 or 30 quid . pm me if you need it, regards sean


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

One thing to bear in mind if you are taking one of the western channel ferries is the time taken on the voyage. Portsmouth - Caen is a short crossing, but if travelling overnight you will not have time to get a good night's sleep, six hours if you are lucky in my experience. Portsmouth - St Malo lets you get a good eight hours in. Of course the extra time will not help if it is rough. 8O 

Whichever way you take, I hope you have a good holiday.

Sandy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Roscoff - Plymouth ferry is easy to do BUT it is expensive c/w Dover....

The Dover terminal is superbly organised and very easy to get through, and Calais is literally within a mile of the motorway....

Mont St Michel is interesting but not cheap - you pay for various levels and it is often very crowded.

If you are in the Caen area, a visit to La Musee de Paix, Le Memorial on the coast side of Caen is well worth a visit. It takes you through the descent of Europe and World Peace from the end of the First WW to the scond and then through D Day and beyond. I have been there five times and will go back.

The Bayeux Tapestry is also well worth seeing - they offer hand held English commentary which is very good (but like all NT sites, you leave via the Souvenir Shop !)

There are aires and sites around there at many locations - the Aires De France book from Vicarious Books is good, as is the CC European Guide Volume 1. BUT the CC book does have sites visited several years ago.......

An excellent source of course is the Campsite Directory on MHF !

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=showfrancemap

Good luck with your planning - that is half the fun, but do not plan too much - you will want to stop at e.g Honfleur - it is very pretty!

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the Roscoff Plymouth route is 6 hours and you can do an afternoon sailing I believe. If I were you I would take 2 weeks and just do a round trip from Calais. See a bit more of France. Dartmouth is lovely though as is most of Devon but I think to do either justice you need 2 weeks min in each.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi midilifecrisismil if your looking at keeping the cost down most people use the vicarious book with all the French Aires in we live on the east but if we are going west we still use dover.all the best jud :wink:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I can recommend Bayeaux. There is a well run tidy municipal site that offers discounts the longer you stay. The town with the tapestry museum and the D Day museums is just a short walk from the site.

France is motorhome heaven and it is so easy to use your van there I doubt whether you'll want to come back never mind return for a week in Southern England! 

Dover/Calais would be my choice too for price and sailing times. A ferry goes every 30 minutes and the crossing only takes 90 minutes. Loading and unloading is both simple and easy with access to the road network in the UK and France simple too. We've never done the tunnel in the van so I can't comment, but you can't see anything once you get on the train and we always think there's something to be said for watching England re-appear as you get closer on your way home.

What ever you do and which ever way you go, don't be concerned about France. Keep your common sense with you and it is a fantastic country with wonderful people.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Milly, unless you have a very good reason, like visiting relatives, for coming back to spend half your holiday in Dorset - I wouldn't bother.

You can do that anytime.

You are spending a chunk of money crossing the Channel so make the most of your fortnight in France. 

Even then you will think two weeks is too short!

As others have said, France is motorhome heaven, total freedom, no need to book anywhere, just meander where your fancy takes you.

Just don't lose track of time so you miss the return ferry!

You don't say whether you are going solo, or accompanied or whether you will have children with you.

No matter - all situations are catered for.

Oh, and have a look at the current thread about learning French - it can greatly enhance your experience there.


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi
We always use the tunnel it may cost a little more but if you travel early you can get a deal and miss all the traffic on the M25. We generally start out at midnight and get the 5am crossing and are in france at 6.40 french time. The tunnel only takes 35 mins so by the time you have had a little breakfast you are in france. there are many wonderful places in france. Are you looking for a camp site or try the aire's in may the aire's are not too full and cost very little or free. Your destination depends on what you are looking for.The D day landings are very interesting. Maybe the beach is more your ideal location.
Le croytoy one aire is located on the edge of the sand dunes and a short walk to the village. great for kids and big kids.

hope you have a wonderful time in france.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> I think the Roscoff Plymouth route is 6 hours and you can do an afternoon sailing I believe. If I were you I would take 2 weeks and just do a round trip from Calais. See a bit more of France. Dartmouth is lovely though as is most of Devon but I think to do either justice you need 2 weeks min in each.


Hi Barry D

Thanks for all your information.

If we are retired by then we may do two weeks France one week Dartmouth (which I have already booked). Dover Calais (or Eurotunnel) and then Roscoff Plymouth sounds like a very good idea - gives us chance to see a bit more of France.

There are only two of us going - no kids to entertain.

BTW very funny post yesterday - is SWMBO talking to you again :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Milly


----------

